# Glenn Beck and self-fulfilling prophecies



## Loquisimo (Nov 14, 2009)

I was mulling over the 15 Day Meltdown that Beck had on his show when it hit me. All his warnings may be making things WORSE, not better, if/when some of the scenarios (devalued dollar, public Chinese announcement that they're selling our debt) he talks about occur. 

The central premise is that most of Beck's audience are sheep. They're better informed than liberal sheep, but conservative sheep are still sheep. When he says to prepare, most just won't do it. The sheep have pressing concerns, and prepping isn't one of them.

Ok, so tomorrow Beck's sheep turn on the TV and the headline is, the Chinese are selling US debt. The sheep will think one of three things:

1) OMG, I'm not prepared! Maybe if I go to Wal Mart early, there won't be as many people who are aware yet and I can stock up.

2) OMG, this city I'm in will be a war zone. Time to load up the family and escape to (nearby national park/forest). 

3) YEE-HA, vengeance is mine! I'm headed downtown to burn City Hall!

Ok, so group 1 goes to Wal Mart, and Wal mart turns into a war zone, what with all the people trying to "prep" at once. The cops are forced to use live ammo to break it up, only to be met with armed customers. In the end, the place is red with blood. Multiply by every Wal Mart in America. 

Group 2 immediately takes to the freeways, and moves exactly 20 feet before becoming gridlocked in. After a few hours, the kids need to go, the dog is eating the upholstery, and things start to go bad.

Group 3 heads downtown and hangs the politicians, then sets govt buildings on fire. Small scale war quickly breaks out between NG troops and armed rebels. In the end, the streets are littered with bodies. 

At nightfall, Obama comes on TV, and announces that the country is under martial law "for the foreseeable future". The militias take this as the go signal, and move into position. Troops sent to enforce martial law are immediately met with gunfire. Civil war ensues. 

OK, see what I'm getting at? Glenn Beck's apocalyptic rhetoric became a self-fulfilling prophecy, because people EXPECTED that it would happen! If everybody had stayed home and hunkered down, the crisis would have passed within a few days, new prices would be posted, and life would go on. Instead, the nation is now in a civil war, and China is licking its chops. THIS is what expectations can do. 

Admittedly, it's extreme-or is it? There were reports that during May's stock market "flash crash", people immediately queued up at gas stations, and lined up at Wal Mart. Thankfully, that panic lasted only a few hours. But these things can easily feed on themselves. Think about it, and don't be a sheep, whatever you do.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

TOO funny! Sadly, probably somewhat true as well. Gloom and doom.

I learned a lesson back almost exactly three years ago. EVERYTHING in the stock market, housing, and everything else pointed to a meltdown in November 2007. I had seen it coming over a year before that, and we were already comfortably in place waiting for the ax to fall. Congress and W. then declared a company that promoted one of the greatest rip-off schemes in the history of the country "too big to fail." Never mind that in an autocracy, the board of directors would have been lined up and shot, and the company taken over by force, good buddies were involved. There were three other points after that where intervention occurred at the last minute. Nested and invested systems do not fail overnight. They take years, and get to cheat along the way.

Beck is smokin' dope if he thinks things will come to an end in 15 days, either that, or he is playing for ratings at the expense of the goodwill of his audience. Personally, I think the latter is true.

Here's a bet to the first person to take me up on it. (Only one, I don't need to be a millionaire.) I have an 1888 Morgan dollar. If,at the close of business 21 days from now, December 1, the stock market DOW is below 8,500 (which is around the previous recent low), I'll give it to you and listen to Beck for at least a week. If it is not, you give me $20 and agree to take me seriously instead of Beck.

BTW, I don't gamble.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

A person only needs to look around them to see how Becks ideas could play out.
We live in a world that includes alot of dependant people. Even our prepping for most of us depends on the stores, or a seed seller or ammo producer or what ever.
And look at the riots over the foot ball games this last week. I can see it happening just as he says.
But your right most people will say to them selves, "the goverment will save me" or "that can never happen here"..
It is very possible for some Beck has become like another t.v. dramma. Kinda like 'Survivor"


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

All I've got to say is check past predictions that Beck has made. It's not prophecy, it's just common sense. When you see someone do something time and time again, you can see patterns. Look at the patterns. If you find yourself in a similar pattern, expect similar outcomes. Or, find a way to change the pattern. The reason I watch Beck is because I had seen the pattern a few years ago and started talking to some friends. One of them suggested I watch Beck. I didn't until I came to HT and saw someone else mention him. Decided to see what he was saying, it was the same things I had already been telling people about. Well, I wasn't aware of Soros, but knew someone was manipulating things.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I find it odd that Beck is losing eyesight as he opens the eyes of the American people to the layers of the sh!!!!t pile called politics...

I appreciate where the man comes from, his very human experiences and his love of country.... he's not connected to the septic system we call politics.


----------



## mike (Jul 27, 2005)

So do you who don't like Beck pefer that no one talks about what could happen to this country. If you don't like Beck as a person thats fine but it is hard to not to look around this country and see the things he has talked about happening. Do you watch the show or are you going by what you read and hear about the show? He always tell you to DO YOUR OWN homework and not take his word for it. The 15 day collapse may not happen in 15 days, but what does happen when other countries stop loaning us money? What then? Do you think that can't happen in the U.S.A, our dollar is getting smaller each day.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Harry Chickpea said:


> TOO funny! Sadly, probably somewhat true as well. Gloom and doom.
> 
> I learned a lesson back almost exactly three years ago. EVERYTHING in the stock market, housing, and everything else pointed to a meltdown in November 2007. I had seen it coming over a year before that, and we were already comfortably in place waiting for the ax to fall. Congress and W. then declared a company that promoted one of the greatest rip-off schemes in the history of the country "too big to fail." Never mind that in an autocracy, the board of directors would have been lined up and shot, and the company taken over by force, good buddies were involved. There were three other points after that where intervention occurred at the last minute. Nested and invested systems do not fail overnight. They take years, and get to cheat along the way.
> 
> ...


Harry, he may be on something, be he is also onto something. I don't take his show as anything more than a basic starting point of my own fact checking (I prefer Hannity and Levin).
Hmmm, a 2000+ point drop in 21 days...here's my $20 (and by the way, I have taken you seriously for some time). If I lose, PM me your address.
BTW, what's the mint mark? I've collected coins since I was a kid.
Matt


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Beck gets his facts right more often than almost anybody in media. His interpretation sometimes isn't the best but even there he has a pretty good track record.

If you think I'm wrong I'll produce twice as many factual mistakes for anybody else as you can produce for him. He does his research because his credibility is on the line every minute of every day. Even more so than for almost anybody else. The left wants him discredited and haven't had much luck because he can back up his facts and they can't.

Of course he is sensationalist and over the top. He is a media star and ratings matter. He is an evangelist preaching his message in the way he can to get people off their duffs and do something. I think most importantly that he believes the message he is preaching.

I don't listen to Limbaugh or Hannity but I listen to Beck whenever I can. I don't even really like him but don't feel that I can ignore him. He reminds me too much of someone else who made everyone uncomfortable. I think there is a good chance that he will remembered as this generations Thomas Paine.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think we need to remember here that it's a man that wrote a book Damon Vickers that is promoting the 15 days. AS A POSSIBLE of how things will tumble. When I watched DV on the show, he was just saying possible scenario. It does make us all stop and think. More people need to do some thinking. Maybe it will take 3 days to implode. Maybe 4 months....but the end result is the same.

My concern was pointed out in another opinion I read today (forgot where) - people Beck is pointing out are now happy to admit that they are 'far left' or 'socialists'. Their coming vocalizing lends strength and courage to others of the same ilk- strengthening their position. In effect, Beck might be tweeking the dragon's tail. I am not sure if that's good or bad.... but I think it's happening. I am not sure if we should blame/credit Beck entirely.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Uh, if I am not mistaken, NO ONE is saying that there is going to be a crash in 15 days.

I believe the premise is IF certain things happen it could all crash in 15 days.



> Day 1 of Glenn Beck&#8217;s scenario begins with China announcing that they will no longer buy U.S. Treasury bonds. This is not such a far fetched idea, as they have certainly slowed their rate of bond purchases and have voiced public criticism of Ben Bernanke&#8217;s announcement this week of a second round of quantitative easing.
> 
> Day 2 and 3 focuses on Wall Street which gets &#8217;spooked&#8217; by China&#8217;s announcement. The volume of stock sales is ultra low as rumors of instability abound. By Day 5, the world begins to react. Markets in Asia drop 10%. The American and European markets also decline a like amount. The European Central Bank reacts quickly, raising interest rates to attract capital as investors seek a &#8216;flight to safety&#8217;.
> 
> ...



http://www.rightpundits.com/?p=7626


So again, it's not a prediction, it's a scenario.

It's called wargaming. Taking worst case scenarios and showing how they may play out and how you would react to it.

Just sayin'... let's discuss it in context, and then we can properly placer our best for silver dollars and contentious derision.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Seedspreader, good take on it and putting it in words. 15 days...3 days, 3 years...? It's a starting point at best to find your own, researched and "gut feeling", methods to be ready. For whatever may or may noy be on the horizon.
It's not like we can stop it, sadly. But we can get our own ideas of what we, as individuals, can do to be prepared. Be it a hurricane, drought, economics...whatever, we all have a desire to protect our families, and the more outlets of information, the more places to research and discover the potential outcomes/solutions.
Just my thoughts, for what they are worth.
Matt


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Roadking said:


> Seedspreader, good take on it and putting it in words. 15 days...3 days, 3 years...? It's a starting point at best to find your own, researched and "gut feeling", methods to be ready. For whatever may or may noy be on the horizon.
> It's not like we can stop it, sadly. But we can get our own ideas of what we, as individuals, can do to be prepared. Be it a hurricane, drought, economics...whatever, we all have a desire to protect our families, and the more outlets of information, the more places to research and discover the potential outcomes/solutions.
> Just my thoughts, for what they are worth.
> Matt


Good thinking, Matt.


----------



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

Beck is the best "thread puller" that I have ever seen. He is able to pull the thread of something that doesn't seem quite right until it unrevels a whole plot containing what would other wise seem to be unrelated people/organizations/issues. He then is able to explain it in a way that can be understood and with enough proof to convince anyone who has a remotely open mind. I was never a "tin foiler" but now Beck has shown the connections between too many seemingly unrelated radicals and this Whitehouse for it to be coinsidence.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Seedspreader is right.. no one is predicting anything..no one is saying this or that will happen in 15 days... Beck made that perfectly clear..Beck's point was how quick it all could fall apart and he used the scenario created by the author to demonstrate how fragile the times we live in are at the moment..


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm really new to all the prepping and world coming to an end as we know it. My eyes are just starting to open, so take this from someone who's still learning and forming my own opinions... I watched the Utube and read all the links that were posted here. Beck is really new to me and I'm still doing my own research. What I got out of his message was a scenario that may or not happen. There are other scenarios that were taken seriously but didn't happen like Y2K. I took that seriously and prepped a bit, too. So Beck is proposing another thing that could happen. Ok, that's his opinion and he does bring up a lot to think on, things that I've already wondered about. What am I going to do? What do I see happening? Well, those that take him seriously will start prepping NOW. Those that don't take him seriously won't listen to any signs and will be caught with their pants down, IF it happens. Those sitting on the fense waiting to see if he's telling the truth will be the ones panicing and hitting the stores causing the rioting and such. What am I going to do? I'm going to prep as much as I can now and stay away from the stores if/when this does happen. One area I'm short on is getting heirloom seeds for next year. Something I'll be looking into this week yet, hopefully.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

There are many reasons to prep . Weather ,health ,and economy are just three of them . No need to wait till this happens to wish you had drained the swamp :croc::croc::nono:


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

VT Chicklit said:


> Beck is the best "thread puller" that I have ever seen. He is able to pull the thread of something that doesn't seem quite right until it unrevels a whole plot containing what would other wise seem to be unrelated people/organizations/issues. He then is able to explain it in a way that can be understood and with enough proof to convince anyone who has a remotely open mind. I was never a "tin foiler" but now Beck has shown the connections between too many seemingly unrelated radicals and this Whitehouse for it to be coinsidence.


Exactly. I think most of Americans knew something was going on, but didn't know what. We knew it was destroying our country, but the enemy didn't have a face. With Beck's research team, he has been able to connect the dots.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

AverageJo said:


> I'm really new to all the prepping and world coming to an end as we know it. My eyes are just starting to open, so take this from someone who's still learning and forming my own opinions... I watched the Utube and read all the links that were posted here. Beck is really new to me and I'm still doing my own research. What I got out of his message was a scenario that may or not happen. There are other scenarios that were taken seriously but didn't happen like Y2K. I took that seriously and prepped a bit, too. So Beck is proposing another thing that could happen. Ok, that's his opinion and he does bring up a lot to think on, things that I've already wondered about. What am I going to do? What do I see happening? Well, those that take him seriously will start prepping NOW. Those that don't take him seriously won't listen to any signs and will be caught with their pants down, IF it happens. Those sitting on the fense waiting to see if he's telling the truth will be the ones panicing and hitting the stores causing the rioting and such. What am I going to do? I'm going to prep as much as I can now and stay away from the stores if/when this does happen. One area I'm short on is getting heirloom seeds for next year. Something I'll be looking into this week yet, hopefully.


Check out the gardening forum. There is a great way for you to get some heirloom seeds. Someone started a thread for a seed train. Great concept, sort of like a cookie exchange.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Bumping this. Yes, Seedspreader, I know. I used an extreme to point out the extremes of the extremists. Sue me. Suggesting a market drop and making a bet WAS a tease. 

Why did I do it? First, if you go through a TON of back posts, you'll find that many pundits pointed to November of this year as the period when everything would fall apart. Certainly the month was targeted by those pundits more often than any month except the ever moving one "just over the horizon," where no-one but the pundit knows what will happen (or so the pundit says).

I said I don't gamble, and I didn't. The fifteen day scenario is WAY too simplistic to be believed. I've watched the market for years, and I'll admit to not knowing which way any individual stock or small fund will go, with a couple of exceptions. Don't focus on the exceptions. Focus on the idea that the bottom line of a company, the PE ratio, the potential for growth, the names on the board, every bit of information plus information on the market sector, can NOT be massaged into a proper math model that is much greater than random chance. Far better minds than mine have tried. Doesn't that seem a little odd? Doesn't it seem odd that many pros will say that an individual investor can easily outperform the funds? In a rational and logical model, market price of a stock would have standard trending, and predictions would work. Yet they don't. Even game theory doesn't help make savvy millionaires out of geeks.

To expect the market as a whole to act in a logical fashion is fantasy. History shows that it does not. That is the first problem with the "fifteen day" scenario. However, there is another factor that makes a major drop next to impossible. Here is another tease. The "circuit breakers" that cut off trading in a plunge are odd little mechanisms. They only cut in for a very limited period of time, and yet, when they do come into play, somehow the market calms down and the next day (in most cases) or the next couple of weeks (in the extremes) things not only level out but uptick a little. Ever wonder "Why does that happen?" The fundamentals haven't changed significantly. Wouldn't a breaker merely put a momentary break in a free-fall? A possible answer is in the next few paragraphs.

And just WHAT was that action that went on just as Bush was leaving office, an action that has had unprecedented effects, not the least of which was making any meaningful "change," such as Obama threatened, TOTALLY impossible? You remember that action, where almost every single citizen in the country called or faxed or emailed their representatives and instructed them to vote NO, and those same representatives ignored the people and voted yes? It was called T.A.R.P. No congresscritter read it or even had time to read it before approving it. Can you say "sham representation?" Ever wonder who was able to draft such a massive bill? Ever wonder how it could have been done so quickly? Do some research. You'll be suitably surprised and disgusted.

With T.A.R.P. in place - the DOW will never fall below 8500 again. EVER. The methods used to prop up the show are obvious, yet a little ingenious. Underperforming stocks get booted from the DOW listing, and better ones put in their place. Got five companies going bankrupt, and they are listed on the DOW? Quick, replace them, and since 99% of the people who follow the DOW don't have a clue, the economy still looks great. That has been going on for years, but many people forget it when they look at the trendlines of the DOW and applaud the long term growth and gains.

Then there is something that I didn't think existed until recently, something that might not have existed in any codified form before T.A.R.P., but almost certainly does now. That something is the shadow "plunge protection team." Do your own research on it. Look at what happens after those circuit breakers trip, and the existence of support money becomes more obvious. The market IS massaged and manipulated. Maybe not consistently, maybe not even intelligently, but there are forces that prop it up and some of those can be traced directly back to an arm of the government, in cooperation with a lot of insiders on wall street.

The old eye opener for many used to be when some of us said "We don't have a democracy in the U.S., we have a republic." The new eye-opener is when we say "We don't have capitalism in this country, we have a managed economy." The natural form of government is rule by a despot. Free markets don't work except on the small scale, much as true democracy only works on a small scale. 

With a managed economy, the show fronts of the stock and bond markets do not reflect anything more than transients. Real power is not the power of the market, or the power of the individual investor. It is the power of those who manipulate the market. The horse has a rider. The rider controls the horse. Get used to it. Get used to the bit in the mouth.

Oh yeah, one side effect of T.A.R.P.? Obama's bipartisan team of Frick and Frack can come out saying that the spending of the government needs to be cut, and they can point to a graph showing how spending has increased and is non-sustainable. The only problem with their lie is that most of that "growth of spending" was, in fact, T.A.R.P., which almost every citizen in the country knew was wrong. But, even while T.A.R.P. is bailing out banking and wall street (allowing the cronies to keep much of their pay and bonuses), the staggering debt allows a full-on assault on Social Security, which none of the wealthiest have wanted, ever since Roosevelt pushed it through. Expect to see many so called "republicans" work to make medicare totally private, and cut social security benefits to the smallest amount possible that won't result in riots. Expect to see bankers and brokers get wealthier. Expect to see people like Beck, Limbaugh, Moore, and the rest of the entertainment media circus, all act as escape valves for the steaming people who are disgusted with government and the arrogance of business leaders. And expect to see any threat to covert manipulations be "dealt with."

All of the above is obvious to those who look. Sheeple are those who blindly follow. There is a main flock, a Limbaugh flock, a Moore flock, and a Beck flock. It sometimes gets hard to tell what the flock is the difference, since it is all part of the old Roman idea of divide and fleece.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Harry, don't forget to PM me your addy at the close, looks like I'll be owing you $20. A small price to pay to be wrong.
Congrats!
Matt


----------



## Willowdale (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes, I *do* believe in the power of self-fulfilling prophecies, and it scares me. Roger Ailes sure has a lot of control over the information people receive in this country, and a lot of control of what topics get discussed, who gets scapegoated and demonized and who gets a pass. He's a rich guy and a friend of rich guys, and so is the Chamber of Commerce, and so, sadly, is the current administration. The media keep us all at each other's throats, convincing the folks on the left that the folks on the right want to take away our liberties, and convincing the folks on the right of the same thing about the left. They find our trigger issues and make it seem like we're completely different on *every* issue, when in fact there are very few issues that really separate us, when we can sit down and actually listen to each other. As long as we're afraid of each other, we keep voting out of fear, and we can never get together to elect people who give a ---- about the middle class or the working poor. The politicians throw us some symbolic BS and keep right on wrapping the country up for the rich and the huge corporations, telling us all we've got to make sacrifices now, which is fine, I can do that, but the ones who trashed our economy weren't held accountable and haven't sacrificed a thing.


----------



## Phalynx (Nov 3, 2005)

Here is my theory on Beck. Almost everything he is saying is Mormonism. First, let me say, I do not agree with the Mormon beliefs, but I find them to be to be some of the most moral and family friendly people that so many of us could learn from. But, back To Beck, he is going down the list of Mormon practices. They are all good, common sense stuff. When he gets to the end and gets a bunch of people doing all of the things, he will then tie it all together and say something like, you have come this far, why not try the entire Mormon beliefs. As I understand it, Mormons are supposed to bring people into the church as best they can. They aren't high pressure anything. They just want people to join. I think this is Beck's "giving back" to the church.

Again, I don't have a problem with anything he is doing. Being prepared is not just about the end of the government or world, it's weather events, etc. Anything could trigger a need to be prepared, diversified, and stocked.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

5 years ago I was on the radio with listeners on an international scale saying similar things that MrBeck is today, not the same things about the same people and such but with a limited research team of myself and a co-host we really could not get into everything. It took us 4-6 hours of research to put on an hour program 5 days a week.... i still have folks who want me back on the air, and our old time slot is open once again...... so it tempting.

more to the point.... I like to listen to Beck cause at least he is where i was 5 years ago, but with a much larger audience.... and a television one at that besides his radio show. Is he 100% spot on right about what IS going to happen..... probably not or people would think of him as a prophet [not to be confused with the head LDS prophet] He does tell people not to take his word for what he says and do the research on your own..... not many folks with opinions will do that.... My co-host and i did, and maybe a few others from time past I didnt listen to many other folks shows. Anyhow, the one thing i can say on the great side of things, is that as long as Mr Beck is exposing the people behind the curtain, the longer the curtain will remain closed and the better chance for the Republic to gain strength and overcome the socialist agenda that has threatened the several states with destruction..... that he pushes preparing just a little is a good thing, even if only for inflation sake..... it may keep some folks from starving before next spring.
I personally think there is going to be a revolution-civil war-cultural war before its all over, and its gonna be violent. It has been set up for that to happen for a long time, and the straw has not set upon the camel's back..... Look to Europe and see the things about to take place in the several states, only we have another card that is not being talked about which is the southern border and the drug cartels/gangs and those who think that there should be a geo-political border revision given to Mexico which will be tossed into the monkey-works. hopefully i am wrong..... timing is all that is needed, and you have everything shut down, ports closed to shipping, rail lines not delivering food stuffs across country, interstates closed to travel shutting off more food from being delivered.... and the economic mess that results *WOULD* be bigger than that of a earthshake, hurricane, or any other natural disaster save the yellowstone caldera going up.
While everyone has their attention focused on these little problems, the congress is then free to do as they please, right hand left hand magic tricks, media attention on the english prince and his squeeze getting engaged, congress pushed through another bunch of paper written outside the halls of the house or senate..... "lets make a deal" and not toss out the tax cuts from 10 years ago, but we will work on overhauling the tax code.... yeah its already been done and just sitting there waiting for the right time to introduce it..... more BS, less freedom, more wasteful pork projects and welfare spending......

dang i hate soap boxes when they get slick and leaning...... sorry. Prep hard..... live on the edge...... but enjoy knowing you are not gonna starve.

William
Idaho


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Phalynx said:


> Here is my theory on Beck. Almost everything he is saying is Mormonism. First, let me say, I do not agree with the Mormon beliefs, but I find them to be to be some of the most moral and family friendly people that so many of us could learn from. But, back To Beck, he is going down the list of Mormon practices. They are all good, common sense stuff. When he gets to the end and gets a bunch of people doing all of the things, he will then tie it all together and say something like, you have come this far, why not try the entire Mormon beliefs. As I understand it, Mormons are supposed to bring people into the church as best they can. They aren't high pressure anything. They just want people to join. I think this is Beck's "giving back" to the church.
> 
> Again, I don't have a problem with anything he is doing. Being prepared is not just about the end of the government or world, it's weather events, etc. Anything could trigger a need to be prepared, diversified, and stocked.


How is anything he says related to Mormonism? That makes no sense. I have yet to hear him mention beliefs in what he states or to push anyone to becoming Mormon, although, even though I would be considered evangelical Christian, when it comes to future prep and wise living as far as debts are concerned, Mormons are quite a ways ahead of the Christian church.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Personally I like Beck. I think he's a bit of an alarmist and I'm not one for freaking out over world situations, but I do struggle with my own Christian beliefs in that I do know that if I believe Revelations will indeed come to pass, then things MUST get worse and so I know it must come, but to think it may come in my lifetime is hard to swallow even though I see it happening. I've seen so many changes just in the 20 years I've been married. The prices of things, the government, so many things.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Any sheep that Beck turns into neo-wolves is a good thing... if they turn into wolves, all the better. [Non prepped to prepped]... less of a worry for those of us who do prep.

15 days to a collapse is optimistic. I could see everything falling in 5, maybe 3, if certain things were to happen (easily taken out infrastructure in this country that is the lifeblood of civilization... )

I rarely watch Beck, as he's either on too early or too late... I do appreciate the service he provides, pulling the curtains back on sections of civilization that rarely are looked at. If only more shined light into the dark places, maybe the darkness would diminish...

Self fulfilling prophecies? I don't think Beck has that much power... he's just saying if a, b, and c occur, expect x, y, and z to happen.

William, I'd'a loved to heard your program!


----------



## Phalynx (Nov 3, 2005)

6e said:


> How is anything he says related to Mormonism? That makes no sense. I have yet to hear him mention beliefs in what he states or to push anyone to becoming Mormon, although, even though I would be considered evangelical Christian, when it comes to future prep and wise living as far as debts are concerned, Mormons are quite a ways ahead of the Christian church.


Yes, the prepping, debt, food storage, etc are all Mormon requirements that they teach. They are also common sense stuff. I believe Beck is showing everyone the value of it all, which is all good stuff. I think at some point he will start to preach the Mormon religion.

I don't have any problem with it. I won't convert but I'll listen.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

6e said:


> Personally I like Beck. I think he's a bit of an alarmist and I'm not one for freaking out over world situations, but I do struggle with my own Christian beliefs in that I do know that if I believe Revelations will indeed come to pass, then things MUST get worse and so I know it must come, but to think it may come in my lifetime is hard to swallow even though I see it happening. I've seen so many changes just in the 20 years I've been married. The prices of things, the government, so many things.


It is hard to imagine it happening in our lifetime, yet the things I'm seeing in the news and the world tells me that it's a very strong possiblity. Even if it doesn't happen in our lifetime, there is nothing wrong with being prepared for whatever may happen. In times past it was not unusual for people to be self-sufficient. We have gotten away from that and now we're seeing some people starting to go back to it. In my opinion, that can be nothing but good.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Phalynx said:


> Yes, the prepping, debt, food storage, etc are all Mormon requirements that they teach. They are also common sense stuff. I believe Beck is showing everyone the value of it all, which is all good stuff. I think at some point he will start to preach the Mormon religion.
> 
> I don't have any problem with it. I won't convert but I'll listen.


he has had leaders from all different religeons on there. I seriously don't think he will push mormanism. He has said as much.

I think he is more thinking the American moral system needs a overhaul. It's hard to disagree with that concept.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Phalynx said:


> Yes, the prepping, debt, food storage, etc are all Mormon requirements that they teach. They are also common sense stuff. I believe Beck is showing everyone the value of it all, which is all good stuff. I think at some point he will start to preach the Mormon religion.
> 
> I don't have any problem with it. I won't convert but I'll listen.


I know those are Mormon beliefs, but I quite frankly think it's an awesome idea. If I didn't disagree with their core beliefs, I'd go out and join their church. They're on the right track with the prep stuff.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Any entity, period, who is allowed nationwide airtime on any regular basis, is a plant.
Look up _agent provocateur_.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Forerunner said:


> Any entity, period, who is allowed nationwide airtime on any regular basis, is a plant.
> Look up _agent provocateur_.


Yes, any one watching the show should keep their mind open to this possibility.


----------



## Phalynx (Nov 3, 2005)

6e said:


> I know those are Mormon beliefs, but I quite frankly think it's an awesome idea. If I didn't disagree with their core beliefs, I'd go out and join their church. They're on the right track with the prep stuff.


Agreed.... I just think it is an easy thing for him to do when he finishes showing everyone how to be independent again. He can say "hey, join mormons, we're just like you." He won't force anyone, he'll just tie it all together in a neat package.


----------



## Countrybumpkin (May 12, 2002)

I tried to read the Book of Morman once...seemed like it was just the original Bible set in a different place, with different names. I'll stick with the original.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Forerunner said:


> Any entity, period, who is allowed nationwide airtime on any regular basis, is a plant.
> Look up _agent provocateur_.


So, what would be the endgame for a Govt. intent on total control, allowing someone to bad mouth the govt., don't depend on it, and generally dissing it? Honey trap to identify the unfaithful? Is there a means of tracking what I watch on the satellite? It's not two way, and the phone is not hooked up... my dvr is old and doesn't have wireless... can't imagine how 'they' could know. Now if I were on a hard cable, yeah, I'm a tracked duck.

I see Beck and others as a sign we're not yet in a totalitarian state... totalitarians don't brook dissent. Now I know that the progressives would love to have only one voice out there, theirs, but not yet.

Of course, I've been wrong before...


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

He has been talking about taking care of each other, Maybe he is slowly bringing us around to thinking it is OK to help out every one, including those who don't help them selves. After awhile it will be normal for our stuff to be taken and given to some one else.
He has said we need to forgive and make sure every one possible makes it through this.
Just a possibility.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

There is nothing that the world powers would like better than for the dark scenarios mentioned to start playing out, because then the "public" would beg for the jackboots, foreign troops and the totalitarianism and the end game would be upon "us".
How better to incite a group dumb enough to play into that long-prepared for bit of radicalism than to bombard all such groups from the national media pulpit with everything they love to hear.
Anyone who thinks they are "hiding" anything from the elite simply has no grasp of the magnitude of modern surveillance technology.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I think when some of the dark scenarios start, there'll be no stopping them... once caught in the tidal powers of a black hole, there's no escape.

I don't doubt that the masses would welcome anyone who could restore order... I just doubt once it goes so far, there's no going back...

As far as surveillance is concerned, I believe this was a reason Ernie 'dropped' off.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I rather believe you may be right about the momentum detail.
Arrogance may be the downfall of those who believe they can control such a monumental cataclysm.

Ernie just kinda got fed up with fence-riders and armchair quarterbacks.
For those interested, I won't discuss that matter further.


----------



## Marie04 (Mar 3, 2008)

It is hard to know who to believe, but being informed is a good thing. I listen and learn, but mostly observe. When media personalities such as Beck become mainstream and his lastest book is prominently featured on the center aisle at Walmart, I wonder. I think we have to be open minded enough to realize that anything is possible. And then put our faith elsewhere besides the world's systems. We are like the Israelites of the OT who drifted away from God time and time again, got themselves into trouble and needed God to save them. Maybe we're at that point. All of this is too big for any one person to understand or solve, except someone higher than ourselves. In the meantime, I prepare in the sense of old-time storage for a rainy day, and I also prepare spiritually. Our spiritual strength will be the greatest help in any age. My 2 cents


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

If you think the economy couldn't collapse in just 2 weeks, here's someone with an even shorter prediction:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N8gJSMoOJc[/ame]


I don't think that the cities would start burning only a few hours after the stores were emptied. I think it would take several days of empty shelves plus having OPEC not delivering oil to do it. If you're paying close attention to the news, those few days will be your final signal to hunker down or bug-out depending on your situation.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

rickd203 said:


> If you think the economy couldn't collapse in just 2 weeks, here's someone with an even shorter prediction:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N8gJSMoOJc
> 
> ...


I'm not so worried about OPEC, as we get most of our oil from Canada and Mexico... I do worry about a handful of jihadists taking out refineries, a dozen or so unprotected pipeline facilities, a handful of railroad hubs, and some strategic bridges. No evildoer even has to die. Take out the refineries and we're toast. Luckily, Islamic terrorists aren't smart... they'd rather take down symbols. No disrespect to the folks who died in the Twin Towers, but better 3K than 3M or more? that could have perished if the terrorists took down our infrastructure. 

I'm scheduled to pick up either a stand up 300 gallon diesel tank and or a skid mounted 1000 gallon tank, free, by the end of the year... can't wait! And then start scrounging for the lovely red diesel. [several relatives have construction jobs]


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I do worry about a handful of jihadists taking out refineries, a dozen or so unprotected pipeline facilities, a handful of railroad hubs, and some strategic bridges


All the types of places revealed by Wikileaks


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Revealed TO THE PUBLIC by Wikileaks. I suspect those who had an interest in such things already had ways of finding out--one of which has now been revealed to those who should have been taking better care of the information in the first place.


----------



## overthrow (Nov 8, 2010)

But then again, this is a site for homesteaders. Maybe some of you are confused as to your position in the barnyard. Remember, you are the farmer, and the sheep is the follower. Anyone who falls prey to the corporate funded puppets, (Beck and his kind) is for sure a lost sheep. 
Wake up folks and do some research to find out, who the driving forces are behind these, hate talk radio people.


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

6e said:


> How is anything he says related to Mormonism? That makes no sense. I have yet to hear him mention beliefs in what he states or to push anyone to becoming Mormon, although, even though I would be considered evangelical Christian, when it comes to future prep and wise living as far as debts are concerned, Mormons are quite a ways ahead of the Christian church.


You aren't listening hard enough then or you don't have a good handle on their beliefs.


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Bumping this. Yes, Seedspreader, I know. I used an extreme to point out the extremes of the extremists. Sue me. Suggesting a market drop and making a bet WAS a tease.
> 
> Why did I do it? First, if you go through a TON of back posts, you'll find that many pundits pointed to November of this year as the period when everything would fall apart. Certainly the month was targeted by those pundits more often than any month except the ever moving one "just over the horizon," where no-one but the pundit knows what will happen (or so the pundit says).
> 
> ...


Excellent post! :clap:


----------

